# French Foreign Legion Update - Legion Etrangere Mis a Jour



## 54/102 CEF (23 Dec 2006)

Don't you just hate the winter trg areas we have? Well here`s where we should do winter trg! A lot closer to where the demand seems to be.

Main site http://www.legion-etrangere.com/

2nd Para Regt - Corsica http://www.2rep.com/index.php?option=com_datsogallery&Itemid=72&func=detail&id=122

If you can`t read the French just flip through the pics.

A great reason to load up your IPOD and get busy acing the French, non mes amis? Down Load your private French lessons here http://www.frenchpodclass.com/index.php?post_year=2005&post_month=07. 

Or just follow me in the Mercedes in France next year as we retrace the steps of the Cdn Corps @ www.54thbattalioncef.ca. Why a Mercedes? In memory of the Feldgrauen.


----------

